# 2 Piece Scrap TomeStones



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Oops, tried fixing a pic upload and seemed to show up twice.......how can I delete this thread? PB


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love the idea of using the lawn sprinklers as the holders! Why didn't I think of that? I have tons of broken ones hubs has in the garage that are broken. Genius pb!!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks MatrixMom! 

I didn't want to throw them away and knew I could find a use for them somewhere with the built in threads and cap. 

I had to drill out the plastic threads on the inside to fit the 1/2" PVC. There is also a lip on the body that makes a nice way to sandwich a piece of wood in-between the cap and body. (hope that makes sense)


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

thanks for the post!!! 
it is a really good one


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank You HallowFear!


----------

